# woodshavings not that good



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

just now im using wood shaving at the bottom of cages but i dont like it because my little micees are sneezing. i doesnt seem to be bothering them but its bothering me :x . anyone any other ideas?


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Is it Aspen? I've heard that is the only type of wood bedding that will work for mice. However, I've also heard to stay away from wood products all together. Some people swear that you should only use paper based bedding.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

no its not aspen but i was also advised to try that but forgot the name until u said it :lol: i might just switch to paper based, thanks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Kaytee Aspen is always consistently good quality; low on dust, and 99.9 % free of large chunks or bark. Paper bedding can be contaminated with mold, or start growing mold it it gets moist.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm also an Aspen user and my mice have never had issues with it. They can chew it up and use it as nest building material and like to play in it. There are no strong wood odor and I haven't seen any dust at all.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Kaytee aspen is no good. Very dusty. :/

Try buying Aspen meant for horses. For some reason, it's always less dusty than the pet store stuff. You can find it at feed stores. Hay is another low dust alternative, but it doesn't keep the smell down very well at all with large amounts of mice.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

If you purchase hay then do not buy it in the tiny bales from the pet stores. Get it from a farmer. Use craiglist or a newspaper to locate a nearby farmer. It should only run you about $4.00 for good grass hay. Although it could run more in the southwest parts of the US. Not sure about the UK.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yep! Buy it from a feed store, too. I get mine in $5 bales of bright green hay! Nearly no dust.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I should take a look at the horse alfalfa; I really haven't noticed any problems with my Kaytee, but I'm always looking to save a buck or two. I do like to add a little timothy in the tanks. I love the way it smells.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Try the big wood flakes, the normal shavings make me wheeze as it's too dusty but the big flakes are nearly dust free. The paper based ones are too dusty for me. You have to buy them from your local feed store as they are designed for horses.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Moustress- If you can find a Fluegel's store near you, then that would be the place to buy hay. They will sell it by the bale. It's usually $5/bale.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

Another excelent product which ive used right from the start.... is "carefesh!!!" google it!!! 
Its a bit more expensive but i feel its soooo worth it!!!
there is no dust, no aroma.... its perfect for ppl and mice with allergies to woodshavings. its kills any amonia smell in the urine, and is 100% biodegradable, and planet happy!
My mouse didnt like the woodshavings at all, and was always shakinghis head and scratching his ears, i thought it was mites and treated him accordingly with spot on, but it was only when he continued to shake his head etc that i moved back onto carefresh, and since then, he has been good as gold! no issues at all.
i would prolly put in a small bundle of hay though...... as carefresh isnt that good for nesting in..and digging!!!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thats great thanks. i have a horse supplier 2mins from me so its handy. do you have the name of the product?i got auboise(think thats how u spell it)and that seems alot better


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I dislike carefresh. . . To me, when it gets soaked in pee, it begins smelling like dead, and rotting fish. :?


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

I use wood pellets (like used in horse stalls). Its a tad dusty but as long as I clean the cages on a regular basis, the dust doesn't get bad. I also add a layer of pine bedding for them to make nests out of. I'll be switching to aspen (the kind used in horse stalls) soon as I have heard it is less dusty than regular pine bedding.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

And pine can cause respiratory problems, Jesse. 
And it's bad for your reptiles too, if you're using the mice as feeders!


----------

